# Kenpo instruction in NJ



## trent77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello: I live in Bergen County NJ and would like to know of any reputable schools/instruction available in my area or in the NYC area. I have come across two schools in the past two days that are within my travel distance but I know nothing of their credentials. One school is in NYC:

Chinese Hawaiian Kempo Academy headed by Jack Shamburger

The other school is in East Rutherford NJ:
Vigoroux's AKR Academy headed by Francisco Vigoroux

As have just heard of them during the holidays, I was not able to visit them . I do plan to go next week to inspect them for myself.  If anyone has heard of these instructors please advise me. 

Francisco Vigoroux's webite states he received his high ranking from instruction by Larry Tatum. Shamburger's website mentions over 20 yrs experince and multiple tournament victories. 

I would appreciate any assistance. Thank you


----------



## RevIV (Jan 3, 2009)

PROFESSIONAL ACHIEVEMENTS:


9th Dan Black Belt - Chinese Hawaiian Kenpo - 1990
8th Dan Black Belt - American Freestyle Karate (presented by Steve "Nasty" Anderson) - 2001
7th Dan Black Belt - Tracy International Studios - 2002
6th Dan Black Belt - Kempo Jutsu Kai - 2000
5th Dan Black Belt - U.K.K.A. - 1991
5th Dan Black Belt - Kar Do Jitsu Ryu - 1990
5th Dan Black Belt under Arthur Bergen - Okinawate (Classical Weapons) - 1988
5th Dan Black Belt - United Karate Federation
5th Dan Black Belt - American Kenpo Karate
3rd Dan Black Belt - Taekwondo Hapkido - 1978
3rd Dan Black Belt - Master Gun Sergeant Victor Davis - Shotokan - 1980
3rd Dan Black Belt - Lt. G. Ruben - U.S.M.C. BKKA Shotokan - 1980
3rd Dan Black Belt - I.T.F. Tae Kwon Do
3rd Dan Black Belt under Arthur Ruez - Philippino Arts Forms - 1977
Student of Doug Pierre in Modern Arnis Domog Karate Jujitsu Academy
International Certification to have his own subsystem called Shamburger's Chinese Hawaiian Kenpo - 1990
The only thing that jumps out at me is that he got his 9th in 1990 and his 7th in tracy's in 2002.  Going through this though that does not bother me at all, it was just the first thing to catch my eye.  Looks like he has a good background.


----------



## trent77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you for going over my  post and sharing your thoughts


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 4, 2009)

Go with Mr. Vigoroux. He is top notch.


----------



## Matt (Jan 9, 2009)

jfarnsworth said:


> Go with Mr. Vigoroux. He is top notch.



I would second that. I asked a friend about one of them.


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 10, 2009)

so much for someone saying my name,:uhyeah: i do live in NJ but i'm down at the south end,exit #3 on the turnpike,but  Vigoroux is a very close friend ,and is very good,Mr Farnsworth  and myself were with him and others in Maryland at the Larry Tantum camp,,so good luck.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Elmer, I was only going by the 2 names he provided above. I thought that by reading he was close to just these 2 men. I gave my thoughts only on those 2. 
It seems as though as little as NJ really is there must be a lot of kenpo in there?


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 11, 2009)

jfarnsworth said:


> Mr. Elmer, I was only going by the 2 names he provided above. I thought that by reading he was close to just these 2 men. I gave my thoughts only on those 2.
> It seems as though as little as NJ really is there must be a lot of kenpo in there?



:asian:


----------



## trent77 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank yo gentleman for all your advice. I also Recived information from Steve Labounty who also suggests Vigoroux for American Kenpo in my area.


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 13, 2009)

wow!!! just wait till i call Steve,what happen to all the love??? (LOL):angel:


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, there are plenty of great Hawaiian Kenpo schools in both Jersey and NYC.  Some of them include http://www.njkenpo.com/, which is located in Marlton, New Jersey, or check out the United States Kenpo Karate Association http://www.uskka.com/pfw.php?schools, here you will find qualified schools in all 50 states for American Kenpo.  I am not a member of this organization, but they have several schools listed for New Jersey, and NYC.  This is a Kenpo school that is part of the *WKKA*, http://www.ecblackbelt.com/.  This might be a little bit of a drive from where you are though, it is located in Middle Town, New York.  Hope this helps you!


----------



## trent77 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you for your advice, however, middletown is quite a bit out of the way for me. I do have enough information now thanks to your assistance.


----------



## ackks10 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kenpo17 said:


> Wow, there are plenty of great Hawaiian Kenpo schools in both Jersey and NYC.  Some of them include http://www.njkenpo.com/, which is located in Marlton, New Jersey, or check out the United States Kenpo Karate Association http://www.uskka.com/pfw.php?schools, here you will find qualified schools in all 50 states for American Kenpo.  I am not a member of this organization, but they have several schools listed for New Jersey, and NYC.  This is a Kenpo school that is part of the *WKKA*, http://www.ecblackbelt.com/.  This might be a little bit of a drive from where you are though, it is located in Middle Town, New York.  Hope this helps you!






now i have something to say  http://www.njkenpo.com/, this guy use to train with me,he took my logo,and left and he is doing  his own thing, he is not a blackbelt , and he saids that he teaches Mr Parker's kenpo, he don't know it, and he is not with Mr Tatum, so what i'm saying is he is full of hot air,i can't say the other thing,
but there is a thread i had about this years ago.:BSmeter:


----------



## trent77 (Jan 23, 2009)

To ACCKS10: I appreciate your input regarding the school.


----------

